# GT Brand



## Alan Farroll (16 Aug 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for an entry level mountain bike, probably hardtail as my budget would be £600 for now. A few websites are selling a brand named GT. Is this brand any good? maybe the question I should ask is what brands are rubbish?

Thanks in advance

Alan


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2014)

GT makes some stonking bikes. I have had a couple of hybrids in the past and loved them.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Aug 2014)

GT is ownded by Dorrel, who also own Cannondale.

Not had anything from them but never heard anything bad either.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Aug 2014)

GT? I've had a few...... and still got them.

In my opinion they make great, no-nonsense bikes. I got my first, a Zaskar LE MTB, back in 1994 and it is still kicking ass 20yrs later. I bought a Traffic 1.0 hybrid at the end of 2010 and after a few initial teething troubles that has also proven to be a very solid, reliable and enjoyable bike to ride, now approaching the 10,000 mile mark and no plans to replace it for a long time yet! My roadbike was bought mid-2011 and is the GT GTR3 that has covered around 1500 trouble free miles and is a joy to ride fast. The hybrid and roadbike were both bought towards the end of the model season with reductions of around a third off RRP which I think made them good value as I thought the RRP was a bit too high but not out of step with similar offerings from the other popular mainstream manufacturers. Having said that, at the time, the GT range was probably slightly better specc'ed than the competition but I have noticed a distinct drop in the component spec in the last year or 2 to keep within the targeted price points (lots of Formula hubs and Microshift brifters where there were previously Shimano items fitted).
I also bought a junior MTB for my kids, A Stomper 20. This 20" wheeled, 7spd mini MTB has been hammered by both my kids as they learned to off-road and has now been loaned to a friend and is still in great shape. It's a real tough bike and both my boys were reluctant to give it up when moving to bigger bikes.

In terms of quality, history and market support then GT are equal to the likes of Specialized or Kona and are certainly worth considering. For some reason they just don't seem to have the presence or impact of some of the similar brands despite making great bikes. Maybe it's because the bikes are just good without gimmick or razzamatazz that they get so overlooked? Despite this, they certainly are not dull to ride!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2014)

What Skol said. GT are excellent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2014)

I've owned a few GTs, and they are excellent . That being said, I haven't owned any made since Dorel took over, and I can't figure what may happen there.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2014)

GT bikes also benefit from being a little bit different with their triple triangle design.

http://www.gtbicycles.com/gbr_en/2014/bikes/mountain/recreational-hardtails


----------



## Motozulu (18 Aug 2014)

Alan shop around. GT make good bikes but are a little under specced for the price, IMO.

Have a look at things like forks, drive train and brakes then have a look at other brands for the same money and you may find that you will get better elsewhere. Here's a good site, if you can stretch to £650 you can get a bike like this Cube (Depending on what size you need, there are bargains to be had).

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m1b0s2p4685/CUBE-LTD-2013


----------



## Motozulu (18 Aug 2014)

My first MTB was a £600 entry level like you are looking at - Merida Matts 300D, which I have since converted to a single speed rigid. Nice solid bike (lovely frame) but the components were all strictly budget. Forks were heavy and had no damping, brakes were puny etc etc but this is what you will find on a £600 bike. It'll do you but the parts soon break or malfunction so it's a false economy. Spend as much as you can on the first bike and try and pick up a bargain like above and you'll spend much less money in the long run. I learnt the hard way, 12 months after getting the Merida I spent a grand on a Cube HT..... best grand I ever spent too.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2014)

For 600 sheets I'd be looking at Voodoo.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> For 600 sheets I'd be looking at Voodoo.


Yes but.......... My GT MTB is 20yrs old and still ready for a fight against any on-comer. In the bike racks at work there is a good proportion of GT bikes (and not all of them mine ) and they are not brand new bikes which does sort of confirm that these bikes are built to last, these are bikes that are ridden every working day regardless of the weather...... Where will the Voodoos of this world be in 2-3 yrs time? I rest my case.


----------



## Kestevan (28 Aug 2014)

I've got a GT - at the time it was on offer at a well known car parts supplier and was the best spec for the money around.... 

The forks are crap (POS suntour rubbish) and the components are low end Shimano, but they all work (and keep working despite my best attempts to trash them so I can justify an upgrade). 

The frame however is superb.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2014)

That's always been sort of the idea with GTs, the groupset is basic, but the frame is always pretty good, because then you can upgrade as time and resources permit.


----------



## Hop3y (1 Sep 2014)

I've got a GT - an Aggressor XC2. It's the bomb.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2014)

GT are a respected enough brand.

They've made some excellent bikes.

They've made some good bikes.

They've made some crap with Altus nailed to it.

I'd have no qualms having one (just so long as it's not an Altus spec'd model).

I still (occasional) ride a 1978 Elswick Hopper. I suspect there'll be plenty of Voodoos around in 2 decades time. Why should there not be?


----------

